# Can you sublimate pint glasses?



## LoveMeSomeTees

Hey,
I just recently received an email from CafePress about new drinking glasses (8oz Pint Glasses) with designs on them. I didn't think you could sublimate glass...well, glass that isn't frosted. Any ideas of how they are doing this? I bought a small, used sublimation machine last year to play around with and the only thing glass I have subbed is a case of frosted beer steins for Christmas gifts. The designs on CP's pint glasses look really faded out. Then you see sites out their claiming they can sub on pints? Really? Is it possible without blowing up the glass and my garage? 
Thanks!
Max


----------



## charles95405

yes there are products that are clear glass that you can sublimate....Most now are flat clear glass...there was at one time clear mugs, but I tried them and was not happy. I got them from Domain Unavailable or Under Construction, but I am not sure they are still available. At least they do not show on their website.


----------



## GHEENEE1

8 OZ. pint glasses? I thought a pint was 16 OZ.


----------



## charles95405

I guess I typed the web address wrong. It it's sublimation.net the main site is coast graphic supply...unless they are out of business


----------



## SweetExpression

These pint glasses from LRI are frosted and white panel. They have a lot of different types of drinkware. I haven't seen clear glasses yet.

Quality Dye Sublimation Pint Glasses. Call LRi Today!


----------



## thcatpp

Normal glass can be sublimated but it needs to be sprayed with a sub coating first - and, if i remember correctly, printers don't print white (hence most substrates have a white background) so any graphic with white in them, wont show the white colour on glass.
Regards
Tony


----------



## 73eyes

Hey! Old thread bump! Can anyone direct me to where I might be able to find some of this sub-coating needed to sublimate onto glass? I've got a customer who wants decorated mirrors.


----------



## selanac

Sublimation doesn't print white. The heat creates a gas which lifts the image off.


----------



## GordonM

73eyes said:


> Hey! Old thread bump! Can anyone direct me to where I might be able to find some of this sub-coating needed to sublimate onto glass? I've got a customer who wants decorated mirrors.


To answer your question check out the Digi-Coat videos on YouTube, and see if that'll work for you. They're a UK-based company, but have distributors elsewhere.

I've found hard surfaces transfer paper better for mirrors. These require a laser printer, however, and the resulting image is good for decorative rather than practical applications. That is, it's fine for a mirror you hang on the wall and look at, but not for a mirror you place on a dresser and put things on. 

If you happen to have one of the new laser printers with white toner, you can do images with a white background.


----------

